# 72 Hr sous vide Pastrami



## ddrian (Jun 22, 2017)

Awesome! The best I have ever had EVEN KATZ DELI.    













IMG_3019.JPG



__ ddrian
__ Jun 22, 2017





The sous vide at 140 made so tender and juicy! 
I cured the corned beef 5 days and rubbed and smoked it here to 150 IT. 
Cooled for three days and then sous vide!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 23, 2017)

Well it sure looks good.

The last one I did I SV'd for 24 hours, so next time I'll try it longer!

Al


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

Al 
I did the same the first go around It came out ok. The extra hrs added tenderness to the mix! It was like a Brisket done with a texas crutch foil at the stall until it's 203v. Like BUTTA. It also added some creaminess some how and a taming of the salt a bit! 
Just my .02 cents! Have to say the EQ brine has changed my end results! Dave O and many others helped that situation. I love YouTube but wow it's easy to try a process and end up with a tire patch filled with salt! ROFLMAO!  
BTW again I added jacks old south Spicy BBQ Mustard on the Samie. I could drink that stuff! Lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks Great, ddrian!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sound Even Better !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## ddrian (Jun 23, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, ddrian!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear Al Dave and all. The curing road is a narrow one with many traps. it is great that y'all help  us newbies!


----------

